
Show HN: Robots Round Robin - jimpick
https://www.robotsroundrobin.com/
======
jimpick
[Resubmitting again to Show HN ... previously I linked to a blog post about
the game, but this time I linked to the game directly, according the Show HN
rules]

Here's the companion blog post:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-made-game-robots-round-
rob...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-made-game-robots-round-robin-jim-
pick)

The Signl.fm crew is here to answer any questions!

~~~
sharemywin
Was any of the data going to be released under an open license?

~~~
jimpick
We're planning to do a follow up blog post with some analysis of the data --
comparing the interesting results.

We'd be happy to share the data with anybody that is interested. All in all,
there's the sounds clips + the game data + the results data -- I think it all
needs to be considered together in order to draw any good conclusions.

If you are a researcher or are just interested in what comes out of the game,
we'd love to compare notes with you! (And I'm sure we can stick some sort of
license onto the data if that's useful.)

~~~
sharemywin
I assumed you we using the data to train a NN. And was thinking it would be a
good dataset for that.

~~~
jimpick
Potentially down the road at some point.

We're using commercially available speed-to-text platforms (Watson, Google,
Microsoft, etc.), so we're just evaluating how well they are doing with this
test. I think all of those are using NN's internally -- but since we're doing
a cross-platform test, it's probably not useful for training the individual
platforms.

With much larger traffic and fancier gameplay, I think this technique could be
used to generate a higher volume of training data on a custom built speech-to-
text system (eg. Kaldi)

------
jimpick
Kelly, another dev here at Signl.fm, also wrote a blog post describing what we
are doing with this over at Medium:

[https://medium.com/@TheMindWright/helping-robots-learn-to-
sp...](https://medium.com/@TheMindWright/helping-robots-learn-to-
speak-2a9e8401f072#.v84qv5egv)

------
kimberleyhansen
It's a simple game that combines our two loves: making voices more accessible
via speech-to-text, and videogames :) (PS—I'm one of the devs)

------
Micoloth
yeah.. You wish you could get to use my time for free, UH?

jk totally played the game lol

~~~
jimpick
Cool. Did you find anything about it interesting?

